# Auf Win Rechner bauen und nach Debian Tomcat deployen



## bejay (29. Okt 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Win Maschine mit Eclipse, tomcat 5.5, Sysdeo-Plugin und Ant und möchte ein einfaches JSP Beispiel, das dort auch läuft, auf meinen Debian-Rechner mit tomcat5.5  kopieren (deployen). Das habe ich bisher noch nicht hinbekommen. Was muß ich beachten und gibt es evtl. Tuts wo so etwas beschrieben ist ?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## bronks (30. Okt 2006)

Der Debian-Rechner muß eingeschaltet sein! 

Du mußt uns ein bissl detaillierter sagen, was Du gemacht hast und wo das Problem genau liegt. Sonst kann man nur sehr allgemeine Tips geben.

Da ich einfach mal annehme, daß Du versuchst ein unpaketiertes JspFile herumzuschieben wäre in der TomcatDoku dieser Punkt interessant, denn richtig paketiert geht es immer: http://127.0.0.1:8080/tomcat-docs/appdev/deployment.html


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2006)

Hallo bronks,

wi gesagt habe ich auf der Win Maschine Eclipse mit dem Sysdeo Plugin. Die HelloWorld.jsp wird im Localhost unter http://localhost:8080/HelloWorld/hello angezeigt. Mit dem Sysdeo habe ich dann ein HelloWorld.war erzeugt:


> Sysdeo Eclipse Tomcat Plug-in
> 
> Wenn Sie nicht so genau steuern wollen, welche Dateien in der .war-Datei enthalten sein sollen, können Sie alternativ mit Eclipse das oben bereits erwähnte Sysdeo Eclipse Tomcat Plug-in zur Erstellung der .war-Datei verwenden:
> 
> ...



Dieses War habe ich auf meinen "entfernten" Server geladen nach /tomcat/webapps/HelloWorld/HelloWorld.war
chown root chgrp root chmod 755. 
Was kommt jetzt ?
http://192.168.1.34(mein entfernter):8180(andererPort)/HelloWorld/HelloWorld  ->404 das selbe mit hello

Irgendwo muss ich doch dem Tomcat sagen was er zu tun hat. Ach ja mod_jk habe ich auch und es funktioniert, denn ich kann das Verzeichnis jsp-examples mounten nur das Verzeichnis HelloWorld will er so nicht.

??
Gruß Peter


----------



## bronks (30. Okt 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... /tomcat/webapps/HelloWorld/HelloWorld.war ...


Das ist so leider nicht richtig. Webarchive wirft man einfach nur in das webapps. Danach entpackt Tomcat das WAR alleine.

Wirf einen Blick in den Tomcatmanager. Den Link findest Du auf der Defaultstartseite. Damit kannst Du direkt einen Upload Deines WAR machen und die Apps steuern.


----------



## bejay (31. Okt 2006)

Danke nochmal, es funktioniert.
Jetzt werde ich ein bisschen herumprobieren und mir ANT mal näher anschauen.

Gruß

Peter


----------

